# Lk 10:1 - 70 or 72



## larryjf (May 10, 2006)

In reading the Greek Textus Receptus as well as the UBS Greek 3rd edition i find that Lk 10:1 has 70 disciples that are sent out. However the ESV uses 72.

I know that 72 is found in Greek manuscripts, but is it found in any critical text?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2006)

I'm sitting here looking at a GNT, 4th Rev. ed., from 1994, which I think is essentially identical to the UBS. The UBS 4th ed. (which copyright is included in the list, inside cover) is from 1983.

They have included "-two" (duo) at 10:1 and 10:17. It is in brackets, and listed as a third-class {C} reading. In other words, they are basically unsure of it's authenticity. But because it's in the CT, I guess some feel happier including it in their translation. The NASB, Update 1995, doesn't have it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2006)

I gather that the Masoretic text of Genesis 10 references 70 nations while the Septuagint references 72. I have also seen a discrepancy between 70-72 members of the Grand Sanhedrin. And I've read that the LXX was prepared by 70 or 72 men in 70 or 72 days. Not sure what to make of that.

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

